

Thank you, Bazaar designers, for first-class rename operation - prog
http://old.nabble.com/Thank-you%2C-Bazaar-designers%2C-for-first-class-rename-operation-p27846228.html

======
grayprog
I'm also using bazaar, after moving from SVN. I selected it over git or hg
because 1) it is very adjustable regarding using it either in a centralized or
distributed setup, working over ssh, even without any server-side support and
2) its command are very easy to learn and the branch and version numbering is
best of the 3, IMO. Git was very foreign for me, coming from the SVN.

------
justrudd
bzr rename, true directory support, and made working with Subversion more
sane. All the reasons I switched to bazaar from Mercurial.

Now if I could get the trunksapp.com guys to support Bazaar, I'd be golden.

------
ableal
Anyone have a link to toss in, or a comment, on a few issues ? Namely:

\- Binary diffs (svn is best was my impression)

\- Multi-platform (svn and hg do well ?)

\- Hg seems to get the most non-git DVCS uptake. Are the bzr technical merits
enough to justify the push by Canonical/Ubuntu ?

P.S. just took a look at <http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/> ; I had not checked
on bzr for a couple of years, and it looks impressive now, with plenty of
multi-platform support and nice-looking GUI.

~~~
uriel
Bzr is a huge and slow mess, I can't imagine why anyone would switch to it
from git or hg.

~~~
prog
Thats very informative. Thanks.

~~~
asenchi
Attempt to clone Emacs' repository
(<http://savannah.gnu.org/bzr/?group=emacs>) sometime and you'll understand
he's being very informative.

~~~
prog
Or I could stick to the launchpad mirror[1] which is extremely fast. savannah
uses dumb http for bzr[2] and hence it is slow. I have been using the
launchpad mirror for some time now.

[1] <https://launchpad.net/emacs>

[2] <http://article.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.devel/121222>

